# Adult tegu sizes



## SterlingAce (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi I'm new here :blush:
I tried the search function but can't really find what I'm looking for.
I'm looking for a list that compares the adult sizes of the different tegus.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 28, 2012)

Well the extreme is the largest with males reaching 5' and 30lbs, then the b/w with males reaching up to 4.5' and 20lbs, then the reds also can reach 4.5' also but are sometime a bit bulkier, then blues were males get up to 4' and around 10-15lbs, then the columbian they usualy get around 2.5-3'


----------



## SterlingAce (Mar 28, 2012)

Does the columbian include the black and gold?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 28, 2012)

yes, they are T teguixin


----------



## Dana C (Mar 28, 2012)

A good thing to remember is that if your Tegu doesn't get as long as Laura post indicates it doesn't mean there is anything wrong with him or her.
Each animal will be different. With some diet, lighting, heating etc. can effect growth and some animals will be longer than others. For instance, Gordo, a T. merianae adult male is 3'. He would likely have another 4" but for a lost tail tip. He has a big body however. He is very healthy, has great skin and a neat disposition. He still is growing, but slowly. My goal was to have a healthy, well adjusted lizard. If he gets longer great but it doesn't matter to me as I have what I wanted. He will be what he will be. I say he is built for comfort not speed.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 28, 2012)

You can't base the size off of the species. There have been blues over 4 feet, black and whites at or pushing 5, reds at or near 5, and extremes way under 5. Columbians are the only ones that can be more accurately predicted, as they normally don't get as large. Oh, and please show me a HEALTHY 30 lb "extreme" tegu. And one that is only 6 inches longer than another yet weighs ten pounds more.


----------



## SterlingAce (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I realize now how many different factors influence their growth. Sorry this is a bit off topic but what is the approximate adult size of T teguixin . Because I'm thinking of getting a pair,do they also get as tame as the reds and b&w? Or are they more display animals?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 29, 2012)

[size=small]_Teguixin usually falls between the 2' and 3' range, they can be just as calm and handleable as any of the other tegus. Some just take more time than others to come around. They're understandably not for everyone but most things with a no nonsense attitude aren't. _[/size]


----------



## teguboy77 (Mar 29, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> You can't base the size off of the species. There have been blues over 4 feet, black and whites at or pushing 5, reds at or near 5, and extremes way under 5. Columbians are the only ones that can be more accurately predicted, as they normally don't get as large. Oh, and please show me a HEALTHY 30 lb "extreme" tegu. And one that is only 6 inches longer than another yet weighs ten pounds more.



Yeah i wanna see a 30lbs extreme as well,i dont think so sorry lol,just never saw a 30 lbs extreme.


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> You can't base the size off of the species. There have been blues over 4 feet, black and whites at or pushing 5, reds at or near 5, and extremes way under 5. Columbians are the only ones that can be more accurately predicted, as they normally don't get as large. Oh, and please show me a HEALTHY 30 lb "extreme" tegu. And one that is only 6 inches longer than another yet weighs ten pounds more.



+1


----------



## chelvis (Mar 29, 2012)

I have seen a huge 20lbs rad male before, but he was longer than 5 feet and I would not say healthy more like couch potatoe. My blue is on the leaner side and he is only about 6lbs.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 29, 2012)

I should have put about, bobby's largest giants is 28lbs, I believe a friend of mines 4 y/o giant is close to that, my tegus are within 2" of each other yet my giant weighs twice as much as my b/w, btw I'm neversaid it was a set rule, its a basic median


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, for starters, your black and white is female and your giant is a male. Males have heavier set bodies and larger jowels etc etc. Also, I think you're exaggerating when you say he weighs twice as much. Maybe a couple of pounds bigger but twice as much? Really? Pics on a scale? No healthy tegu is going to weigh 28 pounds, no matter what Bobby says. That is going to be an animal with a LOT of fat on him and that just isn't healthy. I'd also love to see proof of these 28 pound tegus on scales, as it's very easy to exaggerate size.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wouldn't genes play some role in the final size of a Tegu as well? I have seen a lot of inter-breeding to produce good color, which more often then not that results in some bad consequences; one of them being the offspring are much smaller or under developed no matter how well raised they are even with excellent to perfect living conditions. I know I want my red to become as large as possible, he is on an extremely high quality diet, a little warmer then average temps ( he seems to like it hot anyways ), and very good UVB lighting. But I would never want to push him so far to become the Jabba the Hutt of Tegus
|
|
V






chelvis said:


> I have seen a huge 20lbs rad male before, but he was longer than 5 feet and I would not say healthy more like couch potatoe. My blue is on the leaner side and he is only about 6lbs.


----------



## teguboy77 (Mar 30, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Well, for starters, your black and white is female and your giant is a male. Males have heavier set bodies and larger jowels etc etc. Also, I think you're exaggerating when you say he weighs twice as much. Maybe a couple of pounds bigger but twice as much? Really? Pics on a scale? No healthy tegu is going to weigh 28 pounds, no matter what Bobby says. That is going to be an animal with a LOT of fat on him and that just isn't healthy. I'd also love to see proof of these 28 pound tegus on scales, as it's very easy to exaggerate size.



Agreeeeee,28 pounds really!!!!Bobby says alot about tegu hatch dates,extremes that are regular blk/whts lets be honest here.20lbs yeah i could see that,if somebody has a tegu that big post pictures anybody can talk crap.And i see a 28 pound tegu being over weight sorry.


----------



## james.w (Mar 30, 2012)

Bobby's "28" lb tegu sounds like the 49' snake that turned out to be a 24' snake. Without pics on a scale, I doubt there are many tegus over 20 lbs.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 30, 2012)

Tegurawsome have you held my tegu's, been to vet visits with them? I think not, my male is 12.5 lbs and y female is 7lbs, from the pics I have seen bobby's giant ice is mucher bigger body wise as his largest b/w male, sex has nothing to do with weight, my female nero was 16lbs and much stockier than storm or rayne, what does ice really weigh I have no idea either was he's friggin huge


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 30, 2012)

My 3 males are 7-9lbs. Guru is probably the heaviest, I haven't gotten a recent weight on him and hes the youngest.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 30, 2012)

Many new Tegu owners are obsessed it seems with the concept of bigger is better. On another forum I have done my level best to tell people new to the species that will be whatever size their genetics dictate with proper feeding and housing. IMHO, too many people let their Tegu's get overly fat. Bigger is not best. Healthy is the goal for these incredible animals. Gordo is 36" on the button and is plenty big enough. He is beautiful, has a sheen to his scales / skin that is amazing and acts like my best buddy. I don't care how big, long, tall or bulky he is. I have what I always wanted, a reptile that is fascinating and that has bonded with me. Who could ask or want more?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha maybe it's like the joke about big trucks?


----------

